# Agent Hilda's Birthday/LonJoG Reunion! Fri 1 March.



## theclaud (10 Jan 2013)

Calling LonJoGgers, FNRttCers, Friends...
Her Nibs is having a knees-up! From 7pm in the Coach & Horses on Clapham Park Road, to celebrate Agent H's and Daisy's birthdays, the miles travelled and hills climbed with friends in 2012, and to raise a glass (repeatedly) to the miles still to be travelled and the hills still to be climbed (99 in Agent H's case).
THE COACH & HORSES, 173-175 Clapham Park Road London SW4 7EXTel (020) 7622 3815 | Email info@coachandhorsesclapham.com


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2013)

Count me in...


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jan 2013)

In, as it's slightly down the road from me so it would be extremely rude not to.


----------



## velovoice (10 Jan 2013)

A bit further to go home compared to last year, but yes please!


----------



## AKA Bob (10 Jan 2013)

Yes please. Wouldn't miss the Queen of Style's Birthday party with the added bonus of seeing all those LonJogers again!!!!

Its in the diary.

Do we have wear or eat Leeks????


----------



## Mice (10 Jan 2013)

Fab! 



An evening of Beersies and laughter - Brillo Pads!

Mice

(*Beersies not compulsory!)


----------



## StuartG (10 Jan 2013)

They are only open until 1am! Bit of a short night for FNRttC+H-ers don't u fink?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jan 2013)

2247306 said:


> Oh bollocks, that's my hair washing night.


moi aussi!


----------



## StuAff (10 Jan 2013)

I'll be in if I can. Fridays remain a problem to get time off. What's wrong with a Saturday (for future events...)?
At least you haven't got a clash with the world's most spectacular live act (Rammstein) this time


----------



## Trickedem (10 Jan 2013)

I'm definitely in. Especially now that I know it is open to all members of the Fridays and not just those who cycled to JOG. I was worried I could be ridiculed for my lack of commitment.


----------



## Andrij (11 Jan 2013)

I *should* be available that evening.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Jan 2013)

Ohhhhh, I need a drink... Yes please! Diary slot filled...

Lycra or Civi's? You know I love any excuse to get my magnificent calves out...


----------



## ceepeebee (11 Jan 2013)

2248929 said:


> Speedos?


Mine's a pint of mind-bleach


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Jan 2013)

2248929 said:


> Speedos?


 
Yehhhh... I dont quite have the upper body to pull that look off...


----------



## User10571 (11 Jan 2013)

I'm surprised at you, Adrian.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Jan 2013)

2248929 said:


> Speedos?


 
*Don't* encourage him!


----------



## theclaud (12 Jan 2013)

2250187 said:


> You could be right but I really thought I had pitched that one in.the safe zone beyond his range.


That's quite a gamble...


----------



## theclaud (12 Jan 2013)

2250195 said:


> *What is the worst that can happen?* It's only a small gorilla in Speedos


 
Talk about tempting Fate...


----------



## Wobblers (12 Jan 2013)

2250195 said:


> What is the worst that can happen? It's only a small gorilla in Speedos


 
This is like playing Russian roulette with an automatic weapon...


----------



## thom (14 Jan 2013)

2250195 said:


> What is the worst that can happen? It's only a small gorilla in Speedos





McWobble said:


> This is like playing Russian roulette with an automatic weapon...


People have tried similar combinations :


----------



## StuAff (14 Jan 2013)

thom said:


> People have tried similar combinations :



Shouldn't that have been Ape-K 47?


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Jan 2013)

Rest assured... none of the above will happen.. Am sure however, if there's a kitty and some baby oil, ill generously offer my services...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZvivXlPljA


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Jan 2013)

*orders baby oil*


----------



## StuAff (15 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> *orders baby oil*


For bike cleaning I hope..........


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Jan 2013)

Of course, Stu!

Changes order to a 'large' bottle of baby oil


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Rest assured... none of the above will happen.. Am sure however, if there's a kitty and some baby oil, ill generously offer my services...
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZvivXlPljA



are you telling us your services are generous?


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> are you telling us your services are generous?


So generous, he really should keep them to himself


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Jan 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> are you telling us your services are generous?



Ahh, my services are always generous, just like my portions...


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jan 2013)

AH confirms that she has seen the aforementioned photographs, but she's unwilling to talk about it.


----------



## StuAff (21 Jan 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> AH confirms that she has seen the aforementioned photographs, but she's unwilling to talk about it.


Traumatised by it, no doubt.


----------



## Christopher (23 Jan 2013)

Is this open to CC members or restircted to Lonjoggers/Friday members?


----------



## theclaud (23 Jan 2013)

Christopher said:


> Is this open to CC members or restircted to Lonjoggers/Friday members?


Come along, Christopher. You'd be very welcome. The LonJoG/FNRttCer thing aims to get a crowd of people Agent H knows along, with it being her birthday n all, but other friendly CCers will be welcome. Besides, you've done FNRttCs anyway!


----------



## Christopher (26 Jan 2013)

Cheers Claudine - I will definitely try and make that! Mentioned it to the OH so she might tag along as well if that is okay? We promise to get Agent Hilda a drink apeice... Should I make this, it will be strange meeting y'all _slightly_ earlier than midnight!


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2013)

Christopher said:


> Cheers Claudine - I will definitely try and make that! Mentioned it to the OH so she might tag along as well if that is okay? We promise to get Agent Hilda a drink apeice... Should I make this, it will be strange meeting y'all _slightly_ earlier than midnight!


Of course. Hope to see you there.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Feb 2013)

prosecco and shepherds pie the order of the evening. The shepherds pie won't last the night, but it will replenish those who come straight from work on what might be a cold night.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2013)

2305827 said:


> Is there cheesy chilli chips?


 

Cheesy Pea's. Or so I have heard.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Feb 2013)

2305827 said:


> Is there cheesy chilli chips?


no. Nor are there cheesy peas. This is a quality night out.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> no. Nor are there cheesy peas. This is a quality night out.


 

Pork Scratchings & Crab Sticks then.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Feb 2013)

User13710 said:


> Can we bring our own cheesy peas?


of course you can. I'll have a word with the concierge.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Feb 2013)

2305864 said:


> Yeah but high or low?


there will be high notes and low notes. Just like Cole Porter's piano.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Feb 2013)

I'm surprised nobody's spotted the ghost at the feast.......


----------



## theclaud (10 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> there will be high notes and low notes. Just like Cole Porter's piano.


 
*sniff*


----------



## StuAff (10 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> prosecco and shepherds pie the order of the evening. The shepherds pie won't last the night, but it will replenish those who come straight from work on what might be a cold night.


Also those who might just ride up from the south coast, if I get the night off. The menu looks quite good too


----------



## Christopher (11 Feb 2013)

Sorted. Got permission from Herself & done booked the choo-choo. It cost me full whack to get to London & very little to leave 
Hmm this will be the first time I've met most of youse before midnight, so hopefully i will be less grumpy!


----------



## srw (11 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm surprised nobody's spotted the ghost at the feast.......


You only gave us an hour, and I was eating curry for all of it - and have only just logged in.

I rather suspect that prosecco is a better match for shepherd's pie than Krug.


----------



## StuAff (15 Feb 2013)

Day off sorted. Yay!


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Feb 2013)

it's a better view than some......


----------



## Christopher (1 Mar 2013)

Should be there just after 8... hopefully my better half will be able to make it as well - she's not sure yet.


----------



## clarion (1 Mar 2013)

Uprate to two possibles here. I'll be there early doors if I make it, but I imagine we'll leave not long after Butterfly arrives from work, as she's tired.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Mar 2013)

Hope the pub as a decent heating system


----------



## ianmac62 (1 Mar 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Hope the pub as a decent heating system


Why?


----------



## Christopher (1 Mar 2013)

I am now a Maybe for this one as the West Coast main Line is semi-crocked today, I'll get to Lunnun eventually but perhaps too late to make Clapham worthwile. Have a good time y'all!


----------



## StuAff (1 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2339763, member: 1314"]Davy's stripping off, innit.[/quote]
Enough of that, please. Unless you're buying the mind bleach.


----------



## theclaud (1 Mar 2013)

I'M ON THE TRAIN! Had to shout that, being in the Quiet Coach. Strode out leaving absolute carnage in the office, and people bashing gongs and twanging things in the foyer. Huzzah! See you all this evening  .


----------



## clarion (1 Mar 2013)

^ Normal day @ Volcano.


----------



## theclaud (1 Mar 2013)

clarion said:


> ^ Normal day @ Volcano.


Nonsense! There aren't usually any gongs at all...


----------



## ianmac62 (1 Mar 2013)

Christopher said:


> I am now a Maybe for this one as the West Coast main Line is semi-crocked today, I'll get to Lunnun eventually but perhaps too late to make Clapham worthwile. Have a good time y'all!


Yes. I'll pedal to Wellinborough, past Tesco (site of first LonJoG breakfast), for train to St Pancras. London Midland tickets accepted by East Midland.


----------



## frank9755 (1 Mar 2013)

I'm not on my way yet but it's not too far from here so that's not a problem.
Not got anything witty to say right now, but I thought I'd post mainly to help get the thread onto another page so that people don't have to look at those horrible pictures of Jeffrey Archer.


----------



## Christopher (1 Mar 2013)

WCML back to normal, theoretically. It is all ????????????? My only option is to get on the choo-choo and hope for the best!


----------



## StuAff (1 Mar 2013)

frank9755 said:


> I'm not on my way yet but it's not too far from here so that's not a problem.
> Not got anything witty to say right now, but I thought I'd post mainly to help get the thread onto another page so that people don't have to look at those horrible pictures of Jeffrey Archer.


Excellent idea Frank.


----------



## clarion (1 Mar 2013)

frank9755 said:


> I'm not on my way yet but it's not too far from here so that's not a problem.
> Not got anything witty to say right now, but I thought I'd post mainly to help get the thread onto another page so that people don't have to look at those horrible pictures of Jeffrey Archer.


Not there yet. I'll help with the noble effort.


----------



## ianmac62 (1 Mar 2013)

Yes, passed Tesco - did not have an all-day breakfast - and am sitting at Wellingborough station waiting for the 1635 to St Pancras. Hurrah!


----------



## clarion (1 Mar 2013)

How long is this page? Every time I see Jeffrey Archer, my natural reaction is to disbelieve any words anywhere near him, so I begin to doubt if this is really happening, or whether it's just a plot he's lifted from a much better book...

Job done. Well done, team! Onward with the excited anticipation...


----------



## srw (1 Mar 2013)

Not even thinking about leaving yet - will wander out to the tube about 6:30 and expect to be among the early-birds.


----------



## srw (1 Mar 2013)

So when Rachel told me things were kicking off at 7 she might have been mistaken?


----------



## CharlieB (1 Mar 2013)

srw said:


> So when Rachel told me things were kicking off at 7 she might have been mistaken?


 That depends upon what Rachel exactly meant by 'kicking off'…

Just leaving the office in 5, if the auditors will just leave me alone…


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Mar 2013)

My apologies and happy birthday wishes to Agent H.

I am just home from a night of drunken debauchery in Saffffend and my body is in meltdown.. Early night for me, sorry.

Have fun! :-D


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Mar 2013)

I am still indoors waiting for Asda to deliver my food. They are not great at answering their 0800 number either. 11 minute wait the first time and currenly holding on 7 minutes now


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Mar 2013)

Delivery finally made. Verbal and written complaints delivered to the company. I need a drink!!


----------



## clarion (1 Mar 2013)

Sorry we missed you. It's been a most pleasant evening with some of our favourite people, many of whom look set to continue for a good while after us lightweights have departed.


----------



## srw (1 Mar 2013)

Ahem. Ms Wanda - where are you?


----------



## StuAff (2 Mar 2013)

On my way home, having returned to Clapham Junction rather more directly than my outbound trip. Thanks one and all..


----------



## ianmac62 (2 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> My apologies and happy birthday wishes to Agent H.
> 
> I am just home from a night of drunken debauchery in Saffffend and my body is in meltdown.. Early night for me, sorry.
> 
> Have fun! :-D


Early night! You were supposed to be the entertainment!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Mar 2013)

What a splendid evening. Thank you all and one.


----------



## StuAff (2 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> My apologies and happy birthday wishes to Agent H.
> 
> I am just home from a night of drunken debauchery in Saffffend and my body is in meltdown.. Early night for me, sorry.
> 
> Have fun! :-D


I needed the smelling salts after reading that last night!


----------



## Snail Bait (2 Mar 2013)

Great evening after a hard week. Thank you. Just can't wait for France now. My hangover should have worn off by then.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Mar 2013)

well, thankyou for coming. I had a great time. I was worried about people turning up, but there were almost 40 of us, all chatting away to beat the band. Not that there was a band.

Got kissed by circus girls outside my house at one this morning, so I'm having to be very well-behaved............


----------



## StuAff (2 Mar 2013)

Apart from a few absent friends, my only slight tinge of regret is that there wasn't a ride afterwards.....


----------



## theclaud (2 Mar 2013)

How lovely to see you all - I have missed you. I hope I didn't behave too disgracefully.


----------



## StuAff (2 Mar 2013)

theclaud said:


> How lovely to see you all - I have missed you. I hope I didn't behave too disgracefully.


Not at all. Model of decorum, as always!


----------



## Gordon P (2 Mar 2013)

Well that was a fine evening with the promise of great nights to come. And in recognition of the fact that some of us even leant towards a serious conversation I thought this was worth passing on:

A cool-headed analysis of Eastleigh from the blog Liberal Conspiracy - UKIP is a dead end, don't drive down it...
Eastleigh is 93% white British, 95% white, 97% native English-speaking, and less than 1% of the population come from post-2001 EU accession countries. Claimant count unemployment is 2%, compared to 3.9% nationwide. While “I don’t dislike the Poles but they’re taking our jobs” may hold in some agricultural areas and some deprived urban areas, it doesn’t even pass the laugh test in Eastleigh. Same for “I don’t mind the Bangladeshis, but I’m annoyed the pubs have all shut”. If you live in Eastleigh and your main concern is immigration, it’s not that you’re lashing out because the system has failed you, and it’s not that you’re being culturally invaded – it’s that you don’t like being around foreigners. So we can conclude that 23% of Eastleighans are basically xenophobic, and 84% of these people voted UKIP (12% voted Tory).
The anti-immigrant message has been the first response to the election result from many pundits: “My party must win back the xenophobic vote by hating foreigners more!”. But the interesting thing here is that the vast majority of people in Eastleigh are *not* predominantly concerned about immigration, and almost all of the ones who are voted UKIP. Tory voters care about the economy and local government; and Labour voters care about the economy and the NHS. The question for politicians now should be, do you chase the quarter of voters who are xenophobic, or do you abandon them to UKIP and focus on the issues that your core voters care about? 
_In a constituency with high unemployment and/or high recent unassimilated migration rates, concern about immigration would not necessarily equate to xenophobia. Eastleigh can only be taken as a guide to I’m-alright-Jack wealthy suburban England, not to deprived rural or inner-city areas._


----------



## srw (2 Mar 2013)

StuAff said:


> Apart from a few absent friends, my only slight tinge of regret is that there wasn't a ride afterwards.....


I think the number of people capable of a ride afterwards was in the low single figures.

We had vaguely said that we'd have to get away early, but not having defined"early" it turned out to be only vaugely in line with the usual definition. R was making winding-up motions at me just after someone (I'm afraid I've forgotten who) had gone to the bar to buy me a drink. That pint disappeared rather rapidly, after which we got a Northern Line just too late to pick up the penultimate main-line train and, rather than face a long wait at Marylebone opted for the dubious delights of an all-stations Metropolitan line train.

R emerged this morning reasonably bright-eyed, and made it out to her rehearsal on time. I stayed in bed this morning and have spent the afternoon playing with my new toy.

Tomorrow I shall remind myself what a bicycle is, and fix the back light on my Brompton.


----------



## theclaud (2 Mar 2013)

srw said:


> I stayed in bed this morning and have spent the afternoon playing with my new toy.


 
Ooooooh!


----------



## clarion (3 Mar 2013)

I've had a divvel of a time uploading these photos. I took 100, and about half are available here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/93751227@N04/sets/72157632909532460/


----------



## StuAff (3 Mar 2013)

clarion said:


> I've had a divvel of a time uploading these photos. I took 100, and about half are available here.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/93751227@N04/sets/72157632909532460/


Nice work TJ!


----------



## clarion (3 Mar 2013)

Sorry to everyone who kept being blinded by the flash. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Mar 2013)

Thank you AH and DZ for a lovely evening. It was really kind of you to organise it. As ever, sparkling company. Thanks for the photos clarion.


----------



## clarion (4 Mar 2013)




----------



## Christopher (5 Mar 2013)

Thanks to one and all and especially to Dell and AH for a lovely evening wi' prosecco on tap! Nice to see the FNRTTC'ers again and thanks to TC for organising it!
Would have posted thanks yesterday but was too busy 'fell-running' through Harrow School playing fields. As you do. Well my versiong of fell running is walk, trot, walk, trot, run, walk, collapse, repeat...


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2013)

Christopher said:


> Thanks to one and all and especially to Dell and AH for a lovely evening wi' prosecco on tap! Nice to see the FNRTTC'ers again and *thanks to TC for organising it!*
> Would have posted thanks yesterday but was too busy 'fell-running' through Harrow School playing fields. As you do. Well my versiong of fell running is walk, trot, walk, trot, run, walk, collapse, repeat...


 
You're very kind - but I didn't do anything except start this thread, show up, drink booze, eat pie (all laid on by Les Dellzeqques) and make a general nuisance of myself.


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2013)

theclaud said:


> You're very kind - but I didn't do anything except start this thread, show up, drink booze, eat pie (all laid on by Les Dellzeqques) and make a general nuisance of myself.


And be delightfully modest as usual


----------

